

Visualize your Linkedin, Facebook and Readyforce connections together (beta) - amooradian
http://blog.readyforce.com/visualize-linkedin-facebook-readyforce-connections-together/

======
beeskneecaps
Technologies behind it are d3.js and Neo4j.

